# Speed bumps on the way in?



## KissmyICE (Apr 26, 2006)

Trying to decide which car to bring....the wife's, or the LOW one!
Anyone know what the entrance to the showground is like?
:thumb:


----------



## CrOwSoN15 (Sep 3, 2011)

It used to have some monster bumps, haven't been there for a while though mate!


----------



## adammcs (Apr 20, 2012)

No speed bumps


----------

